# buying locos



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wondering how or why some of you guys own so many awesome locos.

I understand its a hobby and we like to collect.

When your buying locos for yourself or when you bought, did you buy the loco that has the road name your modeling, that corresponds to your layout?

Or was it like "oh that loco looks nice" i gotta have it, even if it has the wrong road name and colors?

Some layouts i look at on here or youtube, people have all sorts of different locos in the yard or where ever on the layout. 

How many of you guys just buy locos to have one of each? 

I know most probably are not dcc and sound because they are expensive! 

Do you guys ever buy a loco with the wrong road name to redue it and paint it to what your modeling? Like say a gp 38-2 in santa fe colors just to paint in canadian national?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Good question. Along the same line why do I have 37 antique Stanley hand planes?
I've yet to place a single piece of track yet have a dozen different locos all in New Haven livery. My plan is to model the NH from the early 1900's, thru the transition era and up to 1960. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good question Joed. I would buy any engine if the price was right. Wouldn't matter what the road name was because that can always be changed along with the road colors. Some guys model a specific RR so they will buy locos with that name on them. Some,like me,just like to model anything so the roadname doesn't really matter.
Frankly I got really tired of all my engines looking so drab in their roadname colors so I painted up my own road colors and my own raiload name. See "Bonita Grand Central" under the HO topic. It's really up to you how you want to run your railroad. It's not unusual to see a visiting loco on any real RR. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm leaning to the East Coast railroads like PARR, Conrail, and Amtrak. However, I'm not adverse to mixing in others as good deals come along.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kewl. Im looking fot canadian national dcc and sound locos. The local hobby shops near me have everyother road name loco then what im looking for.

I was almost thinking to give in and buy a diff road name then canadian national. But if i just order from modeltrainstuff.com my problem is solved since they have atlas gp 38-2 canadian national locos


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Just wondering how or why some of you guys own so many awesome locos.


This is yet another area that appeals to my lack of attention span! 

For me, I steer toward B&O, Chelsea and such...mostly because I was born and raised an Ohio boy....although I now live in New Hampshire. I like the F-series locos...I have a great F6 and F7A&B in B&O colors, although I do like the looks of some of the SD series locos, so I have a small collection of everything.

I also like to run passenger lines too....like Amtrak (70s-ish) with an F40P, although to compliment the F6 & 7s I have a set of Branchline Pullman cars I'm building. 

I am, however, picky about the _make_ of locos. I'll hold off on a purchase until I can find the one I want as a Spectrum or Proto2000. Both of these lines are a good compromise between price and quality, IMHO.



joed2323 said:


> I know most probably are not dcc and sound because they are expensive!
> 
> Do you guys ever buy a loco with the wrong road name to redue it and paint it to what your modeling? Like say a gp 38-2 in santa fe colors just to paint in canadian national?


Much as I'd like to....I just don't have the patience, right now, to research and repaint loco's and cars.hwell:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Kewl. Im looking fot canadian national dcc and sound locos. The local hobby shops near me have everyother road name loco then what im looking for.
> 
> I was almost thinking to give in and buy a diff road name then canadian national. But if i just order from modeltrainstuff.com my problem is solved since they have atlas gp 38-2 canadian national locos


Check ebay aften and you'll find what you want and save a lot of money. pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, good model railroad philosophy primer. 

I have six engines. I selected them for two reason; line and price (known cheapskate). Two of them were in Bachmann starter sets; one steam and one Superchief. Two of my engines are used and abused. I have about $10 in the pair. They both work and one actually pulls. The other two are ones I bought because of the lines they represent. The Bachmann CSX diesel was an Internet buy, on sale for $25 plus S&H. We collect CSX because we have friends and family working at Farmland (before they went under) and at Scouler Grain. The KC Southern puller and dummy is my only pricey piece (for me, $70 is pricey). Sheryl is in love with it (I’m not jealous). My favorite engine is the last one I bought…I better check Craigslist…where’s my wallet?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I buy mine based on what shade of color a local rivet counter will turn when he saw it on my layout...:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Whatever catches my eye, usually comes home with me assuming I have the money (I'm on a teenager budget ).

So far it's mainly east coast roads, especially NYC and PRR. I also have stuff in Conrail, N&W, Santa Fe, SP&S, Lionel Lines and I think that's it.

A few are engines I really wanted to have in my collection. Most are just engines I thought looked cool, or had cool features.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I live for the day when I can find one of these...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I have bought two extra locomotives in CN livery to correspond to my theme. I got two others in a lot that I am trying to re-sell. I am also looking to purchase another CN locomotive, as well as one with Western Maryland livery.

-J.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I mainly like CSX, but I've got a couple UP's in there as well. 

Always been a fan of CSX (from my dad), UP interests me as they had all of the really BIG equipment (DDA40X, U50, 4-8-8-4, etc.)

Bottom line is that in the real world you can see just about any engine on any road due to inter-company leases, etc. ....So if it feels good, do it.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I live for the day when I can find one of these...:thumbsup:


:supergay: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Buying Locos*

Well, for me; I already have a few locos from when I was a kid- older Canadian Pacific, and some Baltimore and Ohio engines.

Even though I don't have my layout set up yet; I have also acquired one CSX and a few Santa Fe Engines. 

I have rolling stock in all of the names mentioned above, plus Boxcars (CSX, Conrail, Chessie System).

For me it's just about enjoying the concept of running a train on a layout. Although if you look at the history of railroads, Conrail and Chessie were of the names mentioned above that were dissolved into CSX. 

I'm partial to Norfolk Southern as well. Mainly for the Operation Lifesaver theme. I have one boxcar that has that logo on it and I plan to pick up a loco that has the Operation Lifesaver theme that is a Norfolk Southern engine. Granted I know that Operation Lifesaver was across all railroads, I just like the way the paint scheme looks on the Black Norfolk Southern engines. 

What I really need to get into is the differences between engines...still haven't mastered that yet.... still getting that terminology down.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I live for the day when I can find one of these...:thumbsup:


That looks like a rejected train from Teletubbies.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

OH GAWD MY EYES!!!! Ok im sorry but that is not a good paint scheme color wise....what type of engine is that? im wanting one now just so I can do a better style paint on it, that just seems eeeh...too telletubby-ish honestly....maybe barny-esq even...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it would be a cool looking locomotive with the right paint scheme.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

why do I have as many locos.....well because most were second hand purchases that I found spur of the moment that I liked, and Im trying to get an odd assortment as my rail road calls for that thrown together look as far as engines go (they are wide time range as the RR would use any thing they could get there hands on lease or buy and hurridly rush it into service to keep up with the times so they wouldn't have to close there doors) and that kinda to me means buy any engine that you can afford to get it into service...so my RR will see any thing from old burlington northern (which ironically works into my New Berlin name  logo wise so less repaint hassle there, just color change on that) and the others will be seeing color/road name changes here in the future once I get what I need, and some time to practice on some dead ones I have in the parts box (hey if i mess up they will become doners anyways so its not a big loss to me...)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think it would be a cool looking locomotive with the right paint scheme.





tjcruiser said:


> Could it be? Is it possible?
> 
> Dad ... meet Mom. Mom ... meet Dad. I'd hate to see the offspring.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

As usual, the kid takes off in a new direction that is totally unexpected by the parents...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I am the walrus.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I am the egg-man.



J.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I am the walrus.


I am the eggman...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Apparently, we have a battle of the eggmen going on here ...

Goo goo g' joob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Innagaddadavida...baby....:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Speaking of that, I am looking for a submarine periscope for my frog pond. Any ideas?

...one day, his woman ran off with another guy. Hit young Rocky in the eye...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Y'all ain't right.



that is what I love about this forum. I am among my kind.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Speaking of that, I am looking for a submarine periscope for my frog pond. Any ideas?


PVC tube, a couple elbows and some small circular mirrors glued into the corners of the elbows would probably get the job done.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> Just wondering how or why some of you guys own so many awesome locos.
> 
> I understand its a hobby and we like to collect.
> 
> ...


My layout is based on two seperate railroads and the two roadnames on all of the locos depict such. Though the basic theme of it all is based on realism, the actual layout itself (places, scenery and locos) is pure fictional. So keeping with this theme, all of the engines bear the roadname of one of the two railroads. Some were purchased with the correct roadname. A few of the engines when purchased had different roadnames. This is basically because they were of a particular model type and were not available wtih either of my chosen roadnames. This really wasn't a problem, as we just changed them.

Example, a while back I purchased two Atlas RS36s at a very good price. They were not available in either one of the roadnames on my layout. But I had already been wanting two of this model type. Being that these two were made by Atlas and were being offered at essentually the price of two Bachmanns, I bought them. We then simply changed their roadname. So yes, all of my engines (powered and non powered) display the roadname of one of my two chosen railroads, 

Routerman


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> PVC tube, a couple elbows and some small circular mirrors glued into the corners of the elbows would probably get the job done.


I just want to know what a frog would need with a periscope! 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Just wondering how or why some of you guys own so many awesome locos.
> 
> When your buying locos for yourself or when you bought, did you buy the loco that has the road name your modeling, that corresponds to your layout?
> 
> Or was it like "oh that loco looks nice" i gotta have it, even if it has the wrong road name and colors?


Some of us (as JZ mentioned a few comments ago) model to a specific road and/or era while some of us just model whatever we think is "cool"  . Hence the variety in any one modeller's collection. You'll likely find difference in era just going from section to section of a modeller's layout, for the same reason.

You'll find as you're out in the Model RR community these differences can be the stuff that (club) civil wars are made of, but most of us feel what the way you've likely already read: Its your railroad....build what and how you want.

...Jim


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I have all kinds of locos from many diferent roads, although I concentrate on NY Central. I have a few hideously done paint jobs that need to be totaly stripped and repainted. Any sugestions as to what to soak the shells in (plastic) to remove all of the existing paint?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I was just discussing this in another thread. I use oven cleaner (Easy Off) to remove paint on my metal tinplate trains. You can try it on a test case on the plastic trains, but use caution ... plastic (lots of different types) is a finicky beast. You run the risk of damaging the plastic.

Other guys on this forum have used brake fluid to remove paint from plastic. I've never tried that, but again, it could work for you ... run a test case.

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

manchesterjim said:


> You'll find as you're out in the Model RR community these differences can be the stuff that (club) civil wars are made of, but most of us feel what the way you've likely already read: Its your railroad....build what and how you want.
> 
> ...Jim


Absolutely. You are so right. 
Routerman


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

We started out with UP because it's easy to find and has been around for something of 150 years, quite a span and hits many motive power types. But after a few oddballs like SF, BN, B&O, GN, and a few others, we kinda just get whatever is on a good sale. 

I personally go for anything that is bicentennial related, but we (the whole family) alos look for billboard cars that showcased a particular product (like Kellog's cerals). WE have steam and diesel, some DCC, some DC, some broken, some in good shape. We also get anything from the old Thomas the Tank Engine shows. In short, my "collection" is really just hodgepodge with little direction other than "hey it's cheap/cool looking".


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well lets see, my first HO train set was a Bachmann Santa Fe dual engine set so I guess it started out as SF, but there are so many CSX trains that go by here regularly as Cabledawg will find out soon enough that for a good while those were the only engines I would buy. Then I started loving the Sp colors of the daylight and so I have several SP steam engines and cars. Now it has moved onto BNSF, CNJ, and NYC engines and rolling stock which is now what I seem to buy the most of with a few CSX in between. So overall with my vast collection of 30 or so engines it in composes SF, SP, UP, CSX, BNSF, CNJ, NYC, LNER, Soo Line, Rode Island, and some others as well so I guess I jsut buy off the beauty of the engine and the beauty of the paint scheme since all railroads end up having engines from other railroads on lease or trackage rights I see no reason to care for who ran what.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Where do you find thomas tank engines and such? My kids would love that.. ho scale of course

You guys make me sick 

I wish someday i can have 30 or so engines like most of you cool cats


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Walthers.com has some on sale right now.....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a U boat fan...It was the first engine I ever owned
Most of what I have is Southern Pacific, and BNSF Renumbers!
I've got 2 U23B's, 1 U28B, and 5 U30C's 
My next favorite would be my 4 DD40's! :thumbsup:
The rest of the 17 are just filler.
All of my engines are DCC and 1/4 of them are DCC and Sound, But then again I've got DCC in the Bus and DCC and sound in my Snow Blower! A lot of my buildings like the Sawmill and the Gravel Quarry have DCC and Sound too!
Have you seen my Thomas Builds with DCC and Sound with SMD LED's front and rear! Here


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just ordered a PARR Legacy U-Boat, can't wait to see it.


----------

